# Yanagiba identification



## dynastyreaper (Nov 21, 2017)

Hey guys, 

I ran across a masamoto yanagiba (guessing from the kanji) That is for sale for around $60. However, I dont know which series this knife is from and am hoping someone to help me identify with help from the box. Thanks!

https://www.kaidee.com/product-134576336

Jack


----------



## KenHash (Nov 23, 2017)

Regardless of brand, what is written on the box never tells you what model it is. In most cases all it says is something like "cooking knife". At best it will say what brand.
Occasionally it may have a company motto. However, if the box has a white sticker on it's bottom short side, it may give a model number.


----------

